# nutrapump & Protosterone <-- anybody used???



## nealo (May 22, 2010)

came across a mens health article that suggested using these two one in the morning one in the night says you get decent gains from it, has anybody used them before?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Never heard of it, almost guaranteed to be a waste of time and money if it's in Mens Health mag.

What does it actually claim to do?

Edit: Just did a search and it looks to be a natty test booster, waste of money.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm. Mens Health article........


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

nealo said:


> came across a mens health article


Stopped reading after this.


----------



## nealo (May 22, 2010)

to be fair guys, my first thoughts "bull****" i just figured id come somewhere i know im going to get a good,reliable answer - cheers!!!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

nealo said:


> to be fair guys, my first thoughts "bull****" i just figured id come somewhere i know im going to get a *good,reliable answer* - cheers!!!


Yes, stop reading Mens Health.


----------



## nealo (May 22, 2010)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Yes, stop reading Mens Health.


i dont actually read it, i just stumbled on an online article lol.


----------

